# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Девайсы – под ёлку: выбираем технологичные подарки для всей семьи

## Labs

Предновогодние дни – приятная, но в то же время хлопотная пора: выбирать подарки – дело непростое. Еще не определились, какие презенты положите под ёлку? Обратите внимание на полезные технологичные подарки: восторг гарантирован!


*Для папы*
Чтобы ваш близкий человек водил автомобиль без опасения превысить скорость и нарваться на штраф, подарите ему радар-детектор. Если в машине до сих пор нет видеорегистратора, можно подобрать интересный гибрид – радар-детектор и видеорегистратор в одном устройстве. Подходящие девайсы предлагает компания Neoline.
Например, Neoline X-COP 9100s умеет распознавать радары по всему миру (в России, СНГ, Европе, США, Израиле, Ближнем Востоке, Турции, Австралии) – это идеальный подарок для тех, кто часто выезжает на машине за границу. Устройство заранее информирует водителя обо всех камерах контроля ПДД, оповещает о разрешенной скорости на участке дороги и расстоянии до радара. Для устранения ложных срабатываний в X-COP 9100s установлен специальный фильтр, который не позволяет гибриду реагировать на все подряд: автоматические двери магазинов, датчики мертвых зон других автомобилей. Устройство поддерживает функцию Motion Control, с помощью которой можно отключать звуковые оповещения о приближении к радару одним жестом руки. Камера видеорегистратора захватывает четыре полосы дороги и обочину. Если включить ночной режим при съемке в темное время суток, на видео можно будет рассмотреть детали на неосвещенных участках дороги.
Еще один подходящий видеорегистратор – Wide S55. Он поддерживает умную технологию, которая информирует водителя о съезде с участка, на котором ведется контроль, а также о превышении скорости. В устройство интегрирован GPS-модуль, который отвечает за обнаружение координат стационарных милицейских радаров, ранее установленных в базу GPS. Как и предыдущее устройство, Wide S55 распознает радары во многих странах мира. Видеорегистратор снимает видео в сверхвысоком разрешении – SuperHD 2304 x 1296. В результате получается максимально четкое, детальное изображение при съемке как днем, так и ночью. Камера фиксирует все пять полос дороги и абсолютно все, что происходит вокруг.
Радар-детектор Neoline X-COP 7500s будет весьма кстати, если в машине уже есть видеорегистратор. В нем также установлен фильтр Z-сигнатур, устраняющий ложные срабатывания. Детектор распознает все радары, в том числе, и срабатывающие «в спину». База данных содержит камеры контроля 45 стран – устройство пригодится при поездках за границу. Детектор предупреждает водителя о радаре звуковым оповещением и изображением на дисплее. X-COP 7500s уверенно распознает мобильные радары на расстоянии 800-1500 метров.
Если ваш близкий человек частым поездкам на автомобиле предпочитает регулярные занятия спортом – ходьбу, бег – или добирается на работу на велосипеде, отличным подарком станет фитнес-браслет, например, XIAOMI Mi Band 3. Встроенный пульсометр проверит сердцебиение во время тренировки или пробежки. По шагомеру удобно контролировать физическую активность. Предусмотрен и мониторинг сна, позволяющий улучшить его качество и продолжительность. Браслет с лаконичным классическим дизайном можно носить не только в сочетании с повседневной одеждой, но и с деловым костюмом.
*Для мамы
*
Кто сказал, что автомобильным девайсам в подарок будут рады только мужчины? Neoline G-Tech X27 – отличный подарок для женщин-водителей. Изящный видеорегистратор в виде панорамного зеркала превосходно впишется в интерьер женского автомобиля. Устройство включает видеорегистратор высокого разрешения, парковочную камеру и GPS-информатор о камерах контроля на дорогах. Предусмотрена дополнительна камера, которая фиксирует дорожную обстановку позади машины, а при включении задней передачи – выводит на экран изображение для комфортной парковки.
Если ваша мама – настоящая бизнес-леди, подарите ей в подарок компактный, ультратонкий планшет – незаменимая вещь для деловых женщин. Lenovo Yoga Book серебристого, золотисто-кремового или черного цвета – это не просто функциональное устройство для работы и развлечений, но и элегантный аксессуар. С помощью стилуса Real Pen можно оставлять заметки на бумаге, которые будут сразу отображаться на дисплее планшета. Для набора текста предусмотрена клавиатура Halo с естественной тактильной отдачей. Экран поворачивается на 360 градусов – благодаря этому можно выбрать наиболее удобный режим для решения той или иной задачи.
Тем, кто жить не может без музыки, в качестве подарка подойдет портативная акустика, например, SVEN PS-72 с удобной ручкой для переноски, напоминающая миниатюрную дамскую сумочку. Колонка подключается к источникам звука по Bluetooth, проигрывает музыку с флэшек и карт памяти. Любителям радио понравится встроенный FM-приемник. Помимо классических вариантов черной и белой расцветки, акустика доступна и в нескольких необычных цветах: мятном, синем, красном и фиолетовом.
*Для детей
*
Выбираете функциональный подарок школьнику, который пригодится для учебы и развлечений? Обратите внимание на планшет, которым можно пользоваться дома, брать с собой на занятия, на прогулку, в дорогу. Лучше выбрать устройство в прочном корпусе, например, Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus с двойной защитой корпуса от царапин и повреждений. Школьник может создать индивидуальную учетную запись с паролем, настройками и аккаунтами в соцсетях. Дополнительный пакет Kid`s Package включает бампер для защиты от ударов, экранный фильтр для чувствительных детских глаз и яркие наклейки. Кроме того, он блокирует нежелательные сайты и помогает ограничивать время, которое дети проводят перед экраном.
У вас растет будущий киберспортсмен? Порадуйте юного геймера очками виртуальной реальности! Присмотритесь к Sony PlayStation VR, которые подключаются к игровой консоли PlayStation 4 и телевизору. Они оборудованы собственным дисплеем для зрелищного погружения в виртуальную реальность. Предусмотрен встроенный микрофон, с помощью которого удобно общаться с друзьями по игре.
Еще один вариант – проводной геймпад: играть с ним гораздо удобнее и интереснее, чем с обыкновенной мышкой. Обратите внимание на проводной геймпад SVEN GC-5070. Для максимально реалистичных ощущений в нем предусмотрена функция виброотдачи. Геймпад оборудован восьмипозиционным джойстиком, двумя мини-джойстиками и одиннадцатью кнопками для комфортного управления. Декоративная подсветка сделает виртуальные сражения еще более яркими.
Технологичные подарки точно не будут пылиться на полках – каждый из них найдет свое применение и прослужит долгие годы!

----------

